# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Dinner and Deception -- which NYC restaurant do you guess?

## JEK

Dinner and Deception

----------


## amyb

Begins with the letter P is my guess.

----------


## cassidain

> Begins with the letter P is my guess.



that narrows it down just a bit.

*Here Are the 2015 Michelin Stars for New York City*

By Hugh Merwin






Who's he waving at? Photo: Joel Saget/AFP/Getty ImagesThe little red guidebook announced its "Bib Gourmand" picks for New York City last week, and this afternoon Michelin published its collection of starred restaurants for its 2015 guide. Most notably, Daniel Boulud's flagship lost a star  it now has two instead of three  while Brooklyn's River Café, which was decimated by Hurricane Sandy, is now back on the list. The surprises include Patti Jackson's Delaware and Hudson, the sleepy Carroll Gardens restaurant Take Root, and Pok Pok Ny. The full list is straight ahead. 
*Three Stars:
Chef's Table at Brooklyn Fare
Eleven Madison Park
Jean Georges
Le Bernardin
Masa
Per Se*
*Two Stars:
Aquavit
Atera
Blanca
Daniel
Ichimura
Jungsik
Marea
Momofuku Ko
Soto*
*One Star:
15 East
Ai Fiori
Aldea
Andanada
Aureole
Babbo
Bâtard
Betony
Blue Hill
Bouley
The Breslin
Brushstroke
Cafe Boulud
Cafe China
Carbone
Casa Enrique
Casa Mono
Caviar Russe
Danny Brown Wine Bar & Kitchen
Del Posto
Delaware and Hudson
Dovetail
Gotham Bar and Grill
Gramercy Tavern
Hakkasan
Jewel Bako
Juni
Junoon
Kajitsu
Kyo Ya
La Vara
Lincoln
Luksus
Meadowsweet
Minetta Tavern
The Modern
The Musket Room
M. Wells Steakhouse
NoMad
Peter Luger
Picholine
Piora
Pok Pok Ny
Public
The River Café
Rosanjin
Seäsonal
Spotted Pig
Sushi Azabu
Sushi of Gari
Take Root
Telepan
Tori Shin
Torrisi Italian Specialities
Tulsi
Wallsé
Zabb Elee
ZZ's Clam Bar* 
*So, what are the most notable trends, shifts, and notes of New York's Michelin star system since last year's ratings were released?*
* Daniel lost a star. Michael Ellis, who serves as international director for Michelin, explained the downgrade to Bloomberg's Richard Vines. "Daniel Boulud is a great chef and he's got a wildly popular restaurant. But we've been following him closely and he hasn't been consistently delivering food at the three-star level," he said. It seems like the issues may be more complex than that, however.*
* Blanca scored a huge win. Carlo Mirachi's tasting menu-based Blanca bumped up to two stars, from one, making it the only Brooklyn restaurant in the two-star range.*
* Brooklyn made a strong showing otherwise. Patti Jackson's five-month-old Delaware and Hudson, which specializes in mid-Atlantic roots food, nabbed a star, as did Pok Pok Ny, La Vara, Luksus, and Take Root.* 
* Several restaurants lost their stars altogether. Most notably, Hooni Kim's Danji and Anita Lo's Annisa lost their stars. Tamarind Tribeca and Sichuan specialist Lan Sheng did as well. And both A Voce Columbus and A Voce Madison, which remained in the guide last year after chef Missy Robbins left the restaurant group, have now been taken off the list.* 
* The guide said goodbye to some great places. Aska and Le Restaurant, which closed, no longer appear among the guide's rankings, while Wylie Dufresne's wd~50 has lost its star because it too will close. Rouge Tomate, which shuttered in August and has yet to announce the address of its new home, was presumably dropped for the same reason.*

----------


## stbartshopper

Milktooth made the Bon Appetit best ten new in the country in our midwest town-

http://www.bonappetit.com/restaurant...icle/milktooth

----------


## JEK

D.P. was my guess.

----------


## Dennis

Someone in the comments found his Linkedin page and said it was EMP.

----------


## amyb

The 'word' back seems to point to Dennis' response

----------


## cassidain

this is a really interesting article. should the title be _dinner and deception_ or _dinner and déception_ ? seems more like _dinner and disappointment_ (french meaning) to me. 

“Do you still prefer sparkling water? Or would you like something else this time?" the little _knowing_ intimation. jek will remember franco bertolasi and the riviera (big d) during its heyday. the first time we dined there i was out shopping that afternoon with mme cassidain and ma belle soeur. i decided to stop by in person to reserve. signore bertolasi was in the house and took my reservation. when we returned 3 hours later we were greeted as such good old friends, "oh, M. Cassidain, _so_ good to see you again."

----------


## MIke R

"It’s the thrill of the con. This pleasure in deception was suggested by another metaphor popular with upper management: lipstick on a pig. The key to fine dining, I was told by one manager, was to ensure that the guest never noticed the pig, only the lipstick."

bang on....says it all

 So thankful I'm not a part of that culture......how tedious

----------


## Bart -my real name-

One of the comments to the article.  (example #9,372,932 on why I hate people)


*Bobby* New York 18 hours ago I was working at another NY steakhouse, this time as a manager, and noticed a lady at a table of five visibly choking. She was well dressed, affluent and at a table of same. The gentleman to her right was gently patting her back as she began to turn blue. I quickly came over, assessed the situation and administered the Heimlich maneuver. She regurgitated the lump of food and took a deep breath. I asked the gentleman for his napkin to wipe the vomit from her mouth. I gave the napkin to a busser and offered her water. A few minutes passed and I returned to check on her. She stated she was fine. *I never received a thank you which is fine but the gentleman looked sternly at me and asked in a annoyed tone "Are you going to bring me another napkin!". * I've worked in NY restaurants for over a decade and this article hits home for those of us who know the other side.

----------


## andynap

> One of the comments to the article.  (example #9,372,932 on why I hate people)
> 
> 
> *Bobby*
> 
>  New York 18 hours ago I was working at another NY steakhouse, this time as a manager, and noticed a lady at a table of five visibly choking. She was well dressed, affluent and at a table of same. The gentleman to her right was gently patting her back as she began to turn blue. I quickly came over, assessed the situation and administered the Heimlich maneuver. She regurgitated the lump of food and took a deep breath. I asked the gentleman for his napkin to wipe the vomit from her mouth. I gave the napkin to a busser and offered her water. A few minutes passed and I returned to check on her. She stated she was fine. *I never received a thank you which is fine but the gentleman looked sternly at me and asked in a annoyed tone "Are you going to bring me another napkin!". * I've worked in NY restaurants for over a decade and this article hits home for those of us who know the other side.




No surprise. It is NY. :p

----------


## bkeats

Interesting article. My guess was that it was EMP. I've been there enough times to have come to the conclusion that I have had enough of tasting menus and the top tier of fine dining. I have really grown tired of the theme stuff at EMP. They have great food no doubt, but I'm much happier these days with simply good food in a comfortable environment. The granola they make is fabulous though.

----------


## cassidain

> Interesting article. My guess was that it was EMP. I've been there enough times to have come to the conclusion that I have had enough of tasting menus and the top tier of fine dining. I have really grown tired of the theme stuff at EMP. They have great food no doubt, but I'm much happier these days with simply good food in a comfortable environment.



I haven't been to EMP but share your overall sentiments about grand restaurants, having done my share earlier in life. I missed somehow the writer's comment about con and deception. I really can't imagine an overt con operation in the grand restaurants I've experienced. But what I can imagine is mounting disappointment over time with the grand restaurant experience. Too often too much time and $ or  for a disappointing (déception), over-hyped experience. 
What I do still enjoy very much are the special luncheon menus at grand or near-grand restaurants. Same level of quality of cuisine, ambiance, and service at a fraction of the price and a more sensible quantity of food.

----------


## cassidain

I remember one such lunch years ago chez Troisgros. (and if you tell me les Troisgros are running a con operation I'll call you a fool). I'm thinking 50 ish euros for a sublime weekday lunch menu d'affaires. They still throw in all the little extras as if you were ordering à la carte or one of the main menus. The sommelier selected a perfectly matured Guy Roulot Meursault 1er cru for another 50 ish euros. Une coupe de Champagne as we sat in the bar/lounge perusing la carte before being seated at table. Such a very civilized practice. Unfortunately not standard in all grand restaurants.

----------


## bkeats

> Too often too much time and $ or € for a disappointing (déception), over-hyped experience. 
> What I do still enjoy very much are the special luncheon menus at grand or near-grand restaurants. Same level of quality of cuisine, ambiance, and service at a fraction of the price and a more sensible quantity of food.



I am so with you. These days I would prefer to eat at a bib gourmand than a 3 star. So much more enjoyable and fun. Or as you suggested go for lunch rather than dinner. Works out quite nicely from quality, time and expense. One of the last things I want to do these days is have a 5 hour meal with a never ending stream of little bites of food. Just put a plate of good food in front of me a let me eat until I'm full.

----------

